# Why are V-Cubes so expensive! (Looking for a 5x5)



## Chapuunka (Feb 4, 2010)

I know V-Cube 5x5s are the best but they're so expensive...

So is there a middle-of-the-ground 5x5 you guys would suggest? If that means something like an eastsheen, then so be it (or are v-cubes worth it? I can't tell what shipping would be to midwest). Also, where would be the best place to get it? I may be placing an order on C4Y soon, so if it's there that would be just great.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 4, 2010)

they are cheap, but then you also have the shipping and handling costs. thats why it is so good to buy the set, so there is just one shipping cost, in steat of 3


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 4, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I know V-Cube 5x5s are the best but they're so expensive...
> 
> So is there a middle-of-the-ground 5x5 you guys would suggest? If that means something like an eastsheen, then so be it (or are v-cubes worth it? I can't tell what shipping would be to midwest). Also, where would be the best place to get it? I may be placing an order on C4Y soon, so if it's there that would be just great.



My v-cube 5 is my child. You can't put a price on that. Her name is Samantha.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 4, 2010)

I would say the v cubes are worth the price but if you want the second best get a qj.


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 5, 2010)

> My v-cube 5 is my child. You can't put a price on that. Her name is Samantha.



I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who names my cubes.

So it turns out I'm more broke than I thought. Is there a decent 5x5 at a low price that'd be suggested? If not, I guess I'm willing to pay obnoxious amounts of money for this obsession.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 5, 2010)

remember people... no knockoffs.

that being said. V5s are the best thing out there. There's a reason why the WR average dropped from 1:35 to 1:16 in 6 months.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 5, 2010)

I forgot....


----------



## DavidSanders (Feb 5, 2010)

If you want an eastsheen, I could sell you one for 10 or so dollars.


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 5, 2010)

So on the V5, does anyone know what shipping costs are like to the US? Specifically MO.


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 5, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> If you want an eastsheen, I could sell you one for 10 or so dollars.



(I think we posted at the same time.) I might wanna look into that. Is it relatively new/good quality? Preferably pics?


----------



## bwatkins (Feb 5, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> So on the V5, does anyone know what shipping costs are like to the US? Specifically MO.



Just create a V-cube account and do everything like your going to purchase the cube...it will give you all the information you need. Just don't pay.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 5, 2010)

I got my V5 in a week for $35, including S&H.
It came in the headlight position in OLL.


----------



## DavidSanders (Feb 5, 2010)

It is practically brand new. My friend never used it. He got his v-cube and then he got this, but I will post pictures prob sometime tomorrow of it.


----------



## ChrisBird (Feb 5, 2010)

In my opinion, the Meffert's 5x5 and V-Cube 5x5 are the only ones worth the shipping cost. And really it is only the V-Cube, but the Meffert's are half decent.

Eastsheen, Rubik's and YJ are all terrible for speedsolving (in my opinion)


----------



## (R) (Feb 5, 2010)

I didn't know people were interested in es 5x5s, I Have one that I never use, perfect condition. I'll give to someone if they are willing to drive somewhere to get it. This is not official, just expressing my interest


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 5, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I got my V5 in a week for $35, including S&H.
> It came in the headlight position in OLL.



Did you get it from www.v-cubes.com?


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 5, 2010)

Honestly, I'm not too concerned with it being speedsolve-able. If you haven't noticed from my times (especially 4x4) I don't practice getting fast too much, or else I wouldn't be so slow. I cube mostly to waste time.

So in a 5x5 I mostly just want something that doesn't lock up much so it's not a pain to solve, like the Diansheng 4x4. My friend has an ES 5x5 and it's pretty nice. I like how small it is.


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 5, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> remember people... no knockoffs.
> 
> that being said. V5s are the best thing out there. There's a reason why the WR average dropped from 1:35 to 1:16 in 6 months.



What's the rule for knockoffs now?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure we can't discuss them at all... we are turning into twistypuzzles. 

I think this rule should only apply to certain situations, not like the YJ 4x4 (v-cubes doesn't have a 4x4 out yet, so I don't see why discussion of it is banned).


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 5, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I'm pretty sure we can't discuss them at all... we are turning into twistypuzzles.
> 
> I think this rule should only apply to certain situations, not like the YJ 4x4 (v-cubes doesn't have a 4x4 out yet, so I don't see why discussion of it is banned).



Yeah, I thought I saw a thread where Dan said something about KO's (i think it was daniel's). I'd hate to see this become twisty puzzles


----------



## (R) (Feb 5, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> In my opinion, the Meffert's 5x5 and V-Cube 5x5 are the only ones worth the shipping cost. And really it is only the V-Cube, but the Meffert's are half decent.
> 
> Eastsheen, Rubik's and YJ are all terrible for speedsolving (in my opinion)



Chris... have you ever used a YJ for a longer period than just one comp, Don't base your views on ooh it sucks as a cube because its against the rules.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 5, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I'm pretty sure we can't discuss them at all... we are turning into twistypuzzles.
> 
> I think this rule should only apply to certain situations, not like the YJ 4x4 (v-cubes doesn't have a 4x4 out yet, so I don't see why discussion of it is banned).



The YJ 4x4 is still 100% illegal, regardless of what the v-cube company is making. Sorry.


----------



## LNZ (Feb 6, 2010)

A V-cube 5 costs $17.85 EURO and to ship it from Greece to Australia with speed costs $14.13 EURO. For some strange reason, they also charge a "processing fee" of $0.93 EURO too.

Total cost is $32.91 EURO. If $1 AUD = 64 EURO cents, then this is $51.42 AUD.

They are selling a Rubik's brand 5x5 from Games World (a local real store) for $39.95 locally. For just $12 AUD more, you get a 5x5 that is way better.

And I also own white QJ 5x5 with tiles. It is also very good. However, some people consider a QJ 4x4 and 5x5 to the a KO of the Meffert's 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 6, 2010)

LNZ said:


> A V-cube 5 costs $17.85 EURO and to ship it from Greece to Australia with speed costs $14.13 EURO. For some strange reason, they also charge a "processing fee" of $0.93 EURO too.


This processing fee is pretty much insurance that it gets to your house. If you didn't pay this and your cubes don't arrive at your place, you can get a refund.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> LNZ said:
> 
> 
> > A V-cube 5 costs $17.85 EURO and to ship it from Greece to Australia with speed costs $14.13 EURO. For some strange reason, they also charge a "processing fee" of $0.93 EURO too.
> ...



Can't get a refund you mean.


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 6, 2010)

What about an Eastsheen? I might've bought one off of C4Y already, but they got rid of the cheaper shipping, and if I were going to pay $15 for shipping, I'd go to V-Cubes.

But is this worth pursuing further? Or should I look into a QJ from popbuying?


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 6, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > LNZ said:
> ...


Yeah. Sorry for my horrible English.

If you're looking to get something cheap. I'd say get the tiled QJ. They're about $10 with free shipping from popbuying.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 6, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> So on the V5, does anyone know what shipping costs are like to the US? Specifically MO.



You live in MO? Me too, what area do you live in, I noticed that you said your 3x3 broke. I might be able to give/sell you one if you would like.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Yeah. Sorry for my horrible English.



Don't worry about it, I was just making sure I understood what you said.


----------



## ChrisBird (Feb 6, 2010)

(R) said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, the Meffert's 5x5 and V-Cube 5x5 are the only ones worth the shipping cost. And really it is only the V-Cube, but the Meffert's are half decent.
> ...



Who ever said I only used it once? And who said I didn't like it because it is 'against the rules'?

I think you are putting words into my mouth.


----------



## (R) (Feb 6, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Is that a problem?


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 6, 2010)

A v-cube 5x5x5 is like more than $40 to get shipped to the US, which I think is just obscene. The one we apparently aren't allowed to talk about only runs about $10, and has a nice feel, in my opinion.

I think if the V-cube company was serious about selling their stuff, they would offer a shipping method that doesn't cost as much as the product itself. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 6, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > I got my V5 in a week for $35, including S&H.
> ...



eBay.
Parents don't wanna order from Asia. And Greece isn't any different.


----------



## ChrisBird (Feb 6, 2010)

(R) said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > (R) said:
> ...



Of course it is. You can't argue against opinions/things I never said and claim I said them. It's not how it works.

It would be like me bashing Barack Obama, claiming that he thinks pedophiles are a gift to mankind, when he didn't say that at all.
Can you see how this would potentially cause a fault in my argument?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 6, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> A v-cube 5x5x5 is like more than $40 to get shipped to the US, which I think is just obscene. The one we apparently aren't allowed to talk about only runs about $10, and has a nice feel, in my opinion.
> 
> I think if the V-cube company was serious about selling their stuff, they would offer a shipping method that doesn't cost as much as the product itself. Just my 2 cents.



You have obviously no idea how shipping works. Things don't just magically get transported to your house. A person has to physically take the package 
from point A to point B. This costs money. $12 for shipping to get a package from Greece to the US in a week is a marvel of modern technology. Other places that offer "free" shipping just raise the price of the individual items to cover the shipping cost. If you would rather have v-cubes do that, then just pretend everything costs $12 more and they give you free shipping. Same difference.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Feb 6, 2010)

they are expensive because there are a high quality cubes and it is worth buying.

they are actually cheaper than the rubik and meffert brand 5x5, which is 30$


----------



## Muesli (Feb 6, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


Wat. Greece is very european.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 6, 2010)

Greece FTW. 

OT:

V-Cubes are worth it. If you don't want it, get a QJ or Mefferts. They're decent.

BUT: Try your hardest to get a V-Cube. They're the best. Period.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 6, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



It's Overseas.


----------



## yeee707 (Feb 6, 2010)

Not to offend anyone, but are they also expensive because the workers in Greece making the v-cubes also get paid the humane wages, as Greece is democratic? While Asian companies don't pay their workers as much, so the price of labor is cheaper?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

I think that makes sense, I'll check into that.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

Minimum wage in Greece is 740 Euros per month for workers, which is between 3-4 Euros an hour. In the US it is $7.25 an hour. In Canada it's between $8 and $10 CAD depending on the provence. In China, it's between ¥2.69 and ¥4.66 per hour.

Here it is in USD per hour:

-China: $0.39-$0.68
-Greece: $4-$5.5
-America: $7.25
-Canada: $7.45-$9.32

I see a little bit of a difference.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 6, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## yeee707 (Feb 6, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Minimum wage in Greece is 740 Euros per month for workers, which is between 3-4 Euros an hour. In the US it is $7.25 an hour. In Canada it's between $8 and $10 CAD depending on the provence. In China, it's between ¥2.69 and ¥4.66 per hour.
> 
> Here it is in USD per hour:
> 
> ...


Well, that definitely is a difference. Why couldn't Verdes be Asian??? Just kidding, it's good that he's Greek.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

Yea, but it would be more if he was North American. I love doing research.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 6, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > A v-cube 5x5x5 is like more than $40 to get shipped to the US, which I think is just obscene. The one we apparently aren't allowed to talk about only runs about $10, and has a nice feel, in my opinion.
> ...



If shipping only costed 12 bucks, I probably would have bought a v-cube a while back. But the actual cost to ship to me is closer to $20. It would cost me $45 to buy a V-cube5.
I think greece is a bit closer to where I live (east USA) than China is, but a chinese company can sell me a cube, SHIPPING PRICE INCLUDED, for $10, while the v-cube place is charging me twice that much for shipping alone? 
Something doesn't add up.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 6, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Zarxrax said:
> ...



:fp
I had no choice.


----------



## (R) (Feb 6, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



no...
enlighten me please...


----------



## Muesli (Feb 6, 2010)

(R) said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > (R) said:
> ...


He's saying that you're arguing on the assumption that he thinks something. Basically, you're arguing with yourself.


----------



## (R) (Feb 6, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Oh Okay well then My work is done here if i'm talking to my self, I had no idea I was schitzo. Thanks Guys


----------



## ChrisBird (Feb 6, 2010)

(R) said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > (R) said:
> ...



I did not mean what he said, I mean that you cannot assume I think something, and then argue against it. If I do not really believe what you assumed I believed, then you are arguing against something that you didn't need to.

Ok, I say something "Void cubes are cool"
You assume I mean "Void cubes are cooler then all other puzzles"
So you begin to argue about other puzzles that are cooler then the void cube.

But in reality I did not think they were cooler then all other puzzles, I just said they were cool. Therefore your arguments made about other puzzles being cooler makes no difference as I never believed the void cube to be cooler then the rest to begin with.

Do you see what I mean?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 6, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



you probably got the one with the eastsheen mechanism. i have one, andit's the worst 5x5 ever besides the rubrik's 5x5. However, the V-cube clone is a lot better than the eastsheen mech 5x5, so don't get confused between these two cubes.


i personally recommend QJ and Yonjung 5x5. since QJ and Meffert's is the exact same cube, you should go with the one with free shipping and cheaper price.
the Yonjung 5x5 may not be as good as the V-cube, but it has adjustable screws which makes the cube last a lot longer. the V-cube loosens up over time because it lacks the metal washers at the bottom of the center piece. As you use it, the sharp end of the spring scrapes away the plastic of the center, and eventually it becomes extremely loose. you will need to mod with adjustable screws so you could tighten it, but it takes a lot of work to do so. the Yonjung 5x5 already have adjustable screws, so why waste time on modding when you could get a more convienent one with just slightly inferior quality?


----------



## (R) (Feb 6, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Yes, thanks chris you're the best


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 6, 2010)

V-Cubes are more expensive because they're "better", and "better" here is quite subjective: Verdes Intl. _has the right_ to charge whatever they want for their products and that right is their moral right as they are the ones who invested years of design and development on this line of puzzles. Knock-offs are a soulless pox 

If you don't give a rat's ass about what's right then just get whatever you want. You can pick up a non-KO 5x5x5 real cheap on popbuying, DX, focalprice, ebay, etcetera. and some are OK. I stand by genuine V-Cubes though - they did really well getting their product to a worldwide market - and if I have to save up by not spending my money on some other crap then it's worth the wait to me.


----------



## attomo (Feb 6, 2010)

if v-cube is to much get a yj 5x5x5 (upgrade edition) only comes in black but at just over $10 including shipping, cant go wrong. (I do have a v-cube 5 and yj before you rage at me, they are similar feel and adjustable core on yj is good.)


----------



## ianini (Feb 6, 2010)

Just buy a authentic V-Cube 5x5. It's worth it.


----------

